

Living in the future  - basprass
http://twentysomething.nl/2014/01/living-in-the-future2/

======
dmfdmf
Sam Harris said it better here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3JzcCviNDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3JzcCviNDk)

